# Water problem with Roubaix



## Caadrider (Aug 16, 2003)

My Roubaix Pro fills up with water after a wet ride, anybody know where it gets in?


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

doesnt have a drain hole somewhere by the bottom bracket??


----------



## Caadrider (Aug 16, 2003)

*No*

It does not..........
I pulled out the seat post and got half a cup full out.


----------



## iDFeat (Sep 10, 2004)

I noticed my Allez Cr-Mo doesn't have a BB drain hole, either.  

It disturbs me, as I have had water enter through the seat post clamp before (granted, that happens on a lot of bikes). I've just put a bunch of marine grease around the clamp area to seal off any gaps, but, like you, I wonder where else water can come in from. 

I noticed on my frame, there's a little hole at the end of each chainstay near the dropouts. I doubt such holes exist on a CF frame, but what do I know? Check it out, and let us know where it's coming in from.


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

this is weird.... there HAS to be a drain hole somewhere at the bottom of the bike!!!!! I can't believe specialized would make such an engineering snafu, or if they did it had to be on purpose. Even a huffy has a drain hole.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Now the question is: "If I drill a hole at the bb, will my warranty be void?" 
Carbon-fiber need not apply.  

Lou.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

Caadrider said:


> My Roubaix Pro fills up with water after a wet ride, anybody know where it gets in?


How about throwing the bike in a pool and watch where the bubbles come out?


----------



## Caadrider (Aug 16, 2003)

*Great idea!!*



jumpstumper said:


> How about throwing the bike in a pool and watch where the bubbles come out?



I will go try that now!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

There is a drain hole in the bottom of your Roubaix....but its plugged with a screw.

Remove the screw that holds the plastic cable guide to the BB. Cable tension should be enough to hold this plastic bit in place, if not just put a dab of glue on it.

The problem with drain holes is that they also allow water to enter the frame. The reason Huffys have drain holes is because they are mainly steel bikes, and they are expected to be left outside in the rain, sitting in one spot for a long period of time. Please don't tell me your Roubaix gets the same treatment


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

Is it possible for water to get past the seat clamp and make it's way down to the bb via the seat post tube? And if so can this damage the bb?


----------



## Caadrider (Aug 16, 2003)

*Found it!!!!!*

It gets in through the hole that the front mech cable goes through in front of the back wheel. That area is hollow, the water must get pumped in on a wet ride. I did a 100k very wet ride last weekend so it would have filled up the frame from spray off the back tyre. Ive just put a cable and cap with an o-ring over it to stop any more getting in.

The screw under the BB only goes in to the BB shell. Its a steel insert with no holes that go into the frame tubes. The first thing I did when I found this problem was to remove that screw and nothing came out. I had to take out the seat pillar and turn the bike upside down to get the water out.


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

I store my bicycles by using two padded hooks screwed into 
the ceiling . The bicycle hangs upside-down held by the hooks
on the rims. What water gets in riding, gets out as soon as I 
hang up the bicycle


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

So how did you find out where the water was coming in? Have you complained to Specialized yet?


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

I noticed on my frame, there's a little hole at the end of each chainstay near the dropouts. I doubt such holes exist on a CF frame, but what do I know? Check it out, and let us know where it's coming in from.[/QUOTE]

Those holes are put there so that way hot gases have a way to escspe while the frame is being welded at the factory. You could cover them with clear epoxy or leave them if you like.


----------



## strapass (Jan 10, 2005)

IMHO, this water issue seems to be a big deal and applies to us all - unless you live in the desert. My Roubaix had loads of water in it from recent winter ride. It appears as if same poster created this thread and presented the solution. That is, prevent the water from getting in. I found, however, that bike must be shaken vigorously with post out to drain the water from frame. You can't simply turn the bike over - SHAKE IT.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

strapass said:


> IMHO, this water issue seems to be a big deal and applies to us all - unless you live in the desert. My Roubaix had loads of water in it from recent winter ride. It appears as if same poster created this thread and presented the solution. That is, prevent the water from getting in. I found, however, that bike must be shaken vigorously with post out to drain the water from frame. You can't simply turn the bike over - SHAKE IT.


I tend to stay off my Roubaix when its raining, so I've not encountered this problem. It sounds like a design issue that needs to come to the attention of Specialized.


----------



## strapass (Jan 10, 2005)

jumpstumper said:


> I tend to stay off my Roubaix when its raining, so I've not encountered this problem. It sounds like a design issue that needs to come to the attention of Specialized.


I'll likely stay off Roubaix during rain now, too. The black bike looks nice when it's new, but man the black scratches easily. And black shows EVERYTHING in terms of dirt, dust and grime. I did, though, fix a plumbing problem over the weekend using PLUMBERS PUTTY (or is it puddy?) and this seems like an ideal material to plug the hole where the water enters Roubaix frame. PP never hardens and stay pliable, unlike caulking. Plus, I'd anticipate it working better than an O ring unless there is an O ring custome to fill this cable hole. Additinally, I like Specialized, but they seem to be incommunicado on issues. They seem to defer all issues to dealers. I'll contact shop and ask shop to ask Spec rep what gives on this frame issue... Lastly, not only did I have to get all the water out of my frame, but last night had to use an ice pick and gravity to get all the sand and dirt out from frame that entered through this tiny frame hole.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

I still don't see how a lot of water can get in as described by Caadrider. They are low on the frame, if he is talking about the holes for the derailleur cable(?). How much water? A gallon? Pint? Tablespoon?


----------



## strapass (Jan 10, 2005)

jumpstumper said:


> I still don't see how a lot of water can get in as described by Caadrider. They are low on the frame, if he is talking about the holes for the derailleur cable(?). How much water? A gallon? Pint? Tablespoon?


A gallon? Don't be silly. A pint? Not quiet? I'd say 6 or 7 tablespoons. Whatever the measurement, it was an alarmingly large amout of water - in my case. The frame hole is for fr. derailler cable. The rear tire spins and throws off whatever it throws off right into this hole. This mean sand, dirt and water - when they're on the road. This, to me, is no joke. Plugged my frame hole with plumbers putty. Will consult shop for their opinion shortly...


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

strapass said:


> A gallon? Don't be silly. A pint? Not quiet? I'd say 6 or 7 tablespoons. Whatever the measurement, it was an alarmingly large amout of water - in my case. The frame hole is for fr. derailler cable. The rear tire spins and throws off whatever it throws off right into this hole. This mean sand, dirt and water - when they're on the road. This, to me, is no joke. Plugged my frame hole with plumbers putty. Will consult shop for their opinion shortly...


Won't the movement of the cable pull out the putty? Wonder if a Silicon Sealant might work better: 
http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/st...toreId=10001&catalogId=10001&productId=142471


----------



## strapass (Jan 10, 2005)

jumpstumper said:


> Won't the movement of the cable pull out the putty? Wonder if a Silicon Sealant might work better:
> http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/st...toreId=10001&catalogId=10001&productId=142471


I appreciate the thought on the sealent, but the putt's what I had handy on the work bench. As practical matter, the front derailler cable doesn't seem to move much. I'll test it.


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

*Try a seatpost 'condom'*

I have used old tubes on my mountain bikes for years. You simply cut a 4" section of an old tube and run it up your seatpost. Tighter the better!!
Reinstall your SP and then unroll the tube over the clamp and down the seat tube to fully cover the split in the sea ttube. My frame is the AL version, I do not know if the carbons even have the split, but if not, just cover the clamp. End of seatpost problem. My tube is tight enough (I used an old tube from my kids bike) that I do not need tie-wraps or anything. 2000 miles on a mountain biking in Oregon - no water gets in.

Someone ought to call Lizard Skins, they could sell it for $9.99 in 47 colors. All I ask is 4 freebies (for my rigs) for the idea


----------



## Caadrider (Aug 16, 2003)

*Plug that hole!!*

Yes its the hole for the derailleur cable. The rear wheel pumps it in their. I plugged the hole and have not had a problem again. On a 60mile ride it got about a cup full before I plugged it.


----------



## Dropi (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi all, I am new to this forum and I have been following this thread with interest. I had a 2004 Roubaix Pro build up by my LBS last week with the new Ultegra 10 and AC 420 wheels. I have noticed that my new frame has a small hole (2mm diameter) next to the plastic cable guide on the bottom of the BB. Also there're no holes at the chainstay as one of the poster mentioned. Appearantly Specialized made some running change to this model. 

I followed your advices plugging that derailler hole where the cable comes out. I have found a much easier way to do it. Take a small piece of black electric tape, make a small cutout so the cable can pass through. Tape on the frame and cover the hole. You will barely see the tape since it's black like the rest of the frame. I have this section waxed before so I can remove the electric tape later without peeling problems. 

Thanks for the tips to avoid frame floods before my first rain ride!

Cheers,

Dropi


----------



## strapass (Jan 10, 2005)

BlurRoubaix said:
 

> I have used old tubes on my mountain bikes for years. You simply cut a 4" section of an old tube and run it up your seatpost. Tighter the better!!
> Reinstall your SP and then unroll the tube over the clamp and down the seat tube to fully cover the split in the sea ttube. My frame is the AL version, I do not know if the carbons even have the split, but if not, just cover the clamp. End of seatpost problem. My tube is tight enough (I used an old tube from my kids bike) that I do not need tie-wraps or anything. 2000 miles on a mountain biking in Oregon - no water gets in.
> 
> Someone ought to call Lizard Skins, they could sell it for $9.99 in 47 colors. All I ask is 4 freebies (for my rigs) for the idea


---------------------------------

Blur - It ain't about the seatpost. That's as tight as a frog's ass - mostly. But your tip re. the seatpost sounds reasonable. Check the posts above yours for some detail about front derailler cable hole in '04 Roubaix's. 'Guy who started this thread had the most insightful comments. Latest re. elec. tape isn't bad either. This aformentioned hole is gaping and collects alot of water on a wet day. Plus, all kinds of dust/dirt can enter on any day. Virtually anyway that we plug this hole will fix the problemo. As they say, "put a cork in it" or putty, or silicone gel, or tape....

Lastly, and for what it's worth, I wrote Spec and got an e-mail reply. Let's just say it wasn'f from their top frame developer/engineer. It was a lame answer and didn't address the question.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

*I was checking out that hole*

There seems to be a very small opening for the cable guide - it wasn't as big a hole as it looks:

And closer up:


----------



## longhorn31 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Another solution*

Thought that I'd revive this thread 'cause I found something that seems to work pretty well - a brake bleeder cap. I've been on three rain rides so far and no water in the frame. The cap that I used was off an old BMW, but I'd think that any will do. I poked a hole in it with a pin and routed the front derailleur cable through it. The cap rides on the cable just above the hole.

If there's interest I'll post a pic. I've never actually bought a cap separately, but I've gotta believe that almost any auto parts store would have them.


----------



## Snap (Jun 2, 2007)

I'd be interested in seeing a pic of the bleeder cap solution. I don't have a Roubaix, but have a TCR with the same problem- bought the frame used and it didn't have the little rubber boot that normally takes care of the issue. FWIW I currenty have an old V-brake cable boot mated to a bit of rubber tubing (tubing slides into hole in frame as well as into the boot, acting like a connector, boot extends upward to keep gunk out). But I'd still like to see the bleeder cap thing!


----------

